# Attention art lovers!



## sheridan (May 13, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I am a young artist from Australia. 
Today I opened my own online store at http://www.etsy.com/au/shop/shesheridan

I am also doing a giveaway! Check out my Facebook account at http://www.facebook.com/shesheridan or instagram @shesheridan for details!


Competition open worldwide and I ship worldwide!


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

sheridan said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am a young artist from Australia.
> Today I opened my own online store at http://www.etsy.com/au/shop/shesheridan
> ...


Those are amazing! Wow! I'll try to purchase something sometime. ;-)


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

sheridan said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am a young artist from Australia.
> Today I opened my own online store at http://www.etsy.com/au/shop/shesheridan
> ...


I love the wave print!!

I've a question for you... after you got your business licence so you can sell on Etsy, did you use your social security number as the IRS tax ID, or did you file for a new tax ID? Etsy requires you to have one, and I just recently received my DBA license in the mail, so the next step is setting up my shop, but I'm a bit lost on the tax ID stuff. It was different with my web hosting company because I had an LLC instead of a DBA.


----------



## sheridan (May 13, 2014)

bettagerl said:


> Those are amazing! Wow! I'll try to purchase something sometime. ;-)


Thank you so much! Towards the Christmas period I'll be doing regular shop updates with both original pieces and prints. And I also accept custom work!


----------



## sheridan (May 13, 2014)

Mousie said:


> I love the wave print!!
> 
> I've a question for you... after you got your business licence so you can sell on Etsy, did you use your social security number as the IRS tax ID, or did you file for a new tax ID? Etsy requires you to have one, and I just recently received my DBA license in the mail, so the next step is setting up my shop, but I'm a bit lost on the tax ID stuff. It was different with my web hosting company because I had an LLC instead of a DBA.


Thank you! 

I'm from Australia so it works a bit different over here...I don't need a business license, I do have to pay tax however. I have an ABN (Australian Buisness Number) and I will take a percentage out of each sale to pay tax at the end of the financial year. Sorry I couldn't help more! I think there are some forums on Etsy that might be able to help you a bit more with that


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

sheridan said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I'm from Australia so it works a bit different over here...I don't need a business license, I do have to pay tax however. I have an ABN (Australian Buisness Number) and I will take a percentage out of each sale to pay tax at the end of the financial year. Sorry I couldn't help more! I think there are some forums on Etsy that might be able to help you a bit more with that


Oh darn, I didn't notice where you lived. Thanks for the info nonetheless!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Very nice!! How much do you charge for commissions? I'm always wanting artwork done! I would LOVE to have something done in honor of Storm.


----------



## sheridan (May 13, 2014)

DangerousAngel said:


> Very nice!! How much do you charge for commissions? I'm always wanting artwork done! I would LOVE to have something done in honor of Storm.


Thank you! 

I charge differently for all kinds of work, depends on what you want exactly, size and medium! 

Shoot me an email at [email protected] or through the convo option on www.etsy.com/au/shop/shesheridan to discuss this further. 

I look forward to hearing from you xxx


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Awesome, thanks!!


----------



## sheridan (May 13, 2014)

It should be quite cheap, I'm working on getting my name out there and getting some customers, so I'm not making too much of a profit at the moment! X


----------

